# Southside Of Indy Guys!!!



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

If you guys get snow down South and anyone needs help, if it misses us up on Northside....I'll be free to help someone. Just let me know!


----------



## Advancedexc (Feb 29, 2008)

we are always looking for good subs we have high pay please email me at [email protected] I can get you a price list for what you have


----------

